

Consumer Startups without Revenue are Products, not Businesses - sparuchuri
http://expletiveinserted.com/2012/05/17/consumer-startups-without-revenue-are-products-not-businesses/

======
superchink
I found this article incredibly insightful, and was surprised to find no
discussion (disagreement?) from the community here.

It's based on a potentially (?) flawed analysis of the impact of advertising
early (or later) in a product's life, but it reminds me of a very real debate
as to whether a product requires a business model to be worthwhile (in the
long term) or if an acquisition exit is sufficient.

